# Brian



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Dear Fellow Columbidae Enthusilasts,

How can I get my pair of Portuguese Tumblers to fly more? They mostly just walk around looking for food. They have an 18 day old squab still in the nest. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Valerie (May 29, 2009)

*Training to Fly*

Dear Fellow Columbidae Enthusiasts,
How can I get my pair of Portuguese Tumblers to fly more? They mostly just walk around looking for food. They have an 18 day old squab in the nest.
Thanks!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Brian Valerie said:


> Dear Fellow Columbidae Enthusiasts,
> How can I get my pair of Portuguese Tumblers to fly more? They mostly just walk around looking for food. They have an 18 day old squab in the nest.
> Thanks!


 Hi BRIAN, Stop and think all birds raise their young ae this time of the year.Now when I was racing I had my flying birds separated hens in one loft and cocks in another I would fly the hers at early mornung and the cocks later in the morning. The mating instince is strongest at this time of the year. Now roller guys fly their birds in kits of 6 to 10 birds I would hope that a true roller guy would tell us about it. It might be better if this thread was in the performing forum. any way good luck. ..GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think roller people don't fly their breeders. They only fly their kit (flying) team.


----------



## Brian Valerie (May 29, 2009)

Thanks very much for the good info, friends!


----------

